# ProFTPD Passwortproblem



## brunlorenz (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo
Ich habe ein Problem mit ProFTPD.
Und zwar habe ich ein Username  mit Passwort erstellt.
Dann habe ich mich eingeloggt - was nicht ging.
Er aktzeptierte mein Passwort nicht 
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------

